# Increasing appetite drugs/prescriptions



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

We all know there's appetite supression drugs like ephedrine,caffeien and sibutramine ect

but is there anything for increasing appetite?

i don't struggle to consume calories when bulking but I was just curious.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ghrp 6

eq


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I think some anti-depressant and anti-anxiety type drugs increase appetite diazepam, mitrazepene etc.

Downside they will also make you feel tired for days on end and you will not go to the gym, and they are also addictive and "gateway" drugs too heroin so probably not worth it.

I think most CNS stims suppress hunger, CNS depres increase hunger. However depression of the CNS is no good for building muscle.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

T3 + eq gave me insane hunger.

Ghrp6 i find is hit and miss,


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

GHRP-6 if its actually GHRP-6 works crazy but only for a few minutes i find

EQ i get good hunger from

T3 i get hunger but feel so flat from it

I find for me my body digests certain foods better of course.... for example if i sit there and eat a sweet potato then i will be hungry so 3 hours after... if i choose white rice as my carb source i ma hungry like bloody 1hr after i eat my meal


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

periactin


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Cheap and cheerful; digestive enzymes.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vit B12 or digestive enzymes

Ravenous was a good product


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

How much eq a week would you add for increase in appetite? .


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

T3 I know will increase appetite like a mad man.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghrp 6, t3, eq (eq and ghrp 6 are hit and muss due to quality)

As for eq dosage something like 300/400 will give you a little increase in hunger over 500/600 it will be massive, if you quality is decent. 
But got to watch you rbc/bp on eq even on low doses


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Black Hole From Controlled Labs is another.


----------



## tWack (Jan 5, 2011)

ketotifen?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> *Ghrp 6*
> 
> eq


This.

There's something else you're meant to take with it I think. DAC or something. Gonna be picking some up myself soon, best appetite increase there is.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> Ghrp 6


Solid recommendation, even the milder GHRP-2 works well enough for me to scoff.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> This.
> 
> There's something else you're meant to take with it I think. DAC or something. Gonna be picking some up myself soon, best appetite increase there is.


MOD GRF


----------

